# Belgium Eerste Klasse 29-31 January



## OddsPoster (Jan 26, 2010)

29 Jan 19:30 Germinal v Anderlecht  4.00 3.40 1.80 +20  
30 Jan 19:00 Charleroi v Lokeren  2.20 3.10 3.10 +20  
30 Jan 19:00 KV Mechelen v Cercle Brugge  2.20 3.25 3.00 +20  
30 Jan 19:00 Roeselare v Genk  4.33 3.50 1.72 +20  
31 Jan 17:00 Gent v Zulte-Waregem  1.66 3.60 4.75 +20  
31 Jan 19:30 Standard Liege v KV Kortrijk  1.72 3.40 4.50


----------

